# How tall will Glossostigma Elatinoides grow in low light?



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I don't think it will grow in low light, atleast my experience has been poor with glosso and not enough light, I checked the plant profiles and they stated medium light, I think you may need CO2 also to get a good carpet but it can get leggy and tall if you don't trim it, I'm no glosso expert so make sure you get a second opinion.


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

Mine reached 3" before I pulled it out. It probably would have kept going.


----------



## Mannie Bothans (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks. I'm low-tech, low-light, and a beginner. I'm trying to find a carpet that goldfish won't eat. Doesn't look like glosso is what I need.

I'll keep looking.

Thanks.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Mine is at 1.8W/gal of Tek T5's, low light....and the light bulbs are about 36" from the plant.

You can clearly see that it grows quite well and very low, maybe 1/4" tops.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Mannie Bothans said:


> Thanks. I'm low-tech, low-light, and a beginner. I'm trying to find a carpet that goldfish won't eat. Doesn't look like glosso is what I need.
> 
> I'll keep looking.
> 
> Thanks.


Starougyne roots really well, but I think the fish will mow that also, maybe if it got established prior, then you added the fish.......and used say Excel etc........


----------



## sepehr (Oct 6, 2010)

plantbrain said:


> Mine is at 1.8W/gal of Tek T5's, low light....and the light bulbs are about 36" from the plant.
> 
> You can clearly see that it grows quite well and very low, maybe 1/4" tops.


Just beautiful, how to get those plants to have such a rich red color under low light?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

sepehr said:


> Just beautiful, how to get those plants to have such a rich red color under low light?


Good CO2, ferts and sediment, and.....no goldfish plant eating carp:redface:
That's a trade off, but....I have seen some real nice goldy tanks over the years. Nice fish.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Goldfish might not munch Crypts, but they tend to get a bit taller than you might wish.

Larger goldfish will be destructive towards plants. Smaller types much less so.

You might consider having a sand foreground and then background plants like Crypts and Ferns.


----------



## Mannie Bothans (Oct 8, 2011)

I want to be Tom Barr when I grow up.

I will try marsilea first, and if that doesn't work, I might have to give glosso or staurogyne a try.


----------

